# 02 MAXIMA BOSE RADIO ISSUES



## ericsrmd (Feb 26, 2011)

THE BOSE RADIO IN MY CAR IS NOT WORKING PROPERLY. THE RADIO VOLUME IS VERY LOW AND DISTORTED AND NOW I'VE NOTICED THAT MY CD'S ARE SKIPPING AS WELL AS GETTING STUCK. I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THESE BOSE SYSTEMS AND WANT TO EVENTUALLY REPLACE THE ENTIRE SYSTEM WITH AN AFTERMARKET ONE. WHAT TYPE OF RADIO FUCTIONS DO I NEED TO ALLOW ME TO EVENTUALLY UPGRADE MY SYSTEM AND WHAT DO I NEED TO DO TO GET SOUND SOUNDS NOW. I WAS TOLD THAT WITH THE AMP IN THE I WOULD NEED SOME SORT OF ADAPTORS AND THAT MY RADIO HAS TO HAVE AT LEAST THREE RCA JACKS IN THE BACK OF THE RADIO. I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT CAR STEREOS AND THERE FUNCTIONS BUT WOULD LIKE TO HAVE EVERYTHING I NEED ONCE IM READY TO INSTALL NEW RADIO. PLEASE HELP ME !!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check with Crutchfield: Car Stereo, Speakers, Home Theater, LCD TV, Digital Cameras for an aftermarket system that will work with your car. Their prices are fair and their service and support is excellant!


----------

